# My Mine's Stage 2 - now in Fiji !



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

I'm just back from Fiji where I met up with Jash, the new owner of my GT-R. After various red tape the deal was done and the car exported last year. He invited myself and my wife over for a break and I can't thank him and his girlfriend enough for their time and generosity showing us around and arranging a stay at Octopus on Yasawa. A stunning place 1hr by speed boat from the main land with a coral reef just off the beach. It doesn't get much better.

Anyway, here's a few pics of the car and a short clip I uploaded to Youtube. 

Everything is exactly the same as when it was sold, except the cat has now been removed. 










































Only slightly louder than before and still with the very distinctive sound, but now with flames hehehe






I took some in car footage but it didn't come out that well because every time he nailed it I couldn't hold the iPhone straight  This is the only R34 in Fiji and the reaction from people has to be seen to be believed. Old ladies look in disbelief and bewilderment whilst other people just have their jaw on the floor. 

Anyway, while I was sorry to see it go it couldn't have gone to nicer guy. A true GT-R nut that really appreciates and takes care of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

What a lucky lucky guy..

It is very reassuring to see this wonderful example of an R34 GTR go to a fitting home..


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

A true R34 GTR nut I can second that.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A truly stunning 34 in every way:thumbsup:
So nice to see that she has gone to a good home.


Terje.


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

i love that plate


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Pictures are great.
Sound clip even better :thumbsup:

How did it feel being a passenger when the car was being driven quickly lol


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I would the guy who bought my old car would invite me on holiday!!


----------



## Billy0090 (Jun 7, 2011)

thats gorjus!


----------

